
Next Windows 10 update nearing completion as it gets its official name - yaseen-rob
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1360455
======
makecheck
My requirements for Windows updates are relatively modest and _still_ haven’t
been met:

\- Don’t forget where my windows were every time I undock a laptop (you
know...in an OS _named “WINDOWS”_ ).

\- Don’t use 1440 pixels to display a grand total of 2-1/2 checkboxes and a
scroll bar.

\- Actually find what I search for.

\- Be able to update without spinning for literally weeks in Software Center,
only to reboot at random while unceremoniously discarding unsaved work.

You’d think it were 1999.

